# First two digs ever, some help?



## justarookie (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey, 
 Im new to this site as well as the hobby. I went digging for the first ever two times this week. I was wondering if some people could help me identify some of these bottles if not all of them. I dont know anything about them and would like to learn as much as possible. Also I realize some of them are pretty dirty as I did not have the proper intruments to clean with. So if anyone has any info on any of these bottles and what the value may be, any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Because like i said before I am looking to learn.
 Thanks

 The first jar says desreud 1934, con c co ltd on the bottom
 the second bottle says the dodce chemical co toronto on the side, the bottom says made in canada and i think it is 1935
 the third bottle says coopperative milk bottle association on the front and has a guy on the back holding a big jar, it also says saint john NB
 The fouth jar on the front says Perfect Seal made in canada, wide mouth adjustable and on the bottom 1929


----------



## justarookie (Apr 29, 2005)

first bottle says Gatusso olive oilk comapny, montreal 
 the second bottle lavoris on the side , on the bottom says chemical co limited
 the third bottle says cc ltd on the bottom
 the fourth bottle says cc ltd on the bottom
 the fifth bottle says genuine phillips made in canada on the bottom


----------



## justarookie (Apr 29, 2005)

The first bottle says rawleighs on the side of it
 the second bottle is a larger version on the first bottle
 the third bottle says mus-kee kee, the time proven indian remedy, and also has an indian on the front
 the fourth bottle is the same as the third except it is green


----------



## justarookie (Apr 29, 2005)

the first bottle says sussex beverage company on the front and p& b on the bottom
 the second bottle says coca cola on the front
 the third bottle says A 73 it had a 7up top on it, would this have had a label?
 the fourth bottle says de kuyper gin on the front

 thanks again any info would help, like i said i dont know anything about these, whether they are new or old or whether they are of any value. thanks for any help.


----------



## CanadianBoy (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey justarookie 
                         The soda's and milk are the best one's here,I would have to say the was a fairly modern dump,if its deep START DIGGING then you coud be looking at turn of the century.
 Are there any older shards,etc.
 Good Luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## justarookie (Apr 29, 2005)

yah that was from two different dumps the sodas and the milk were from one the perfect seal jar and the other jar where from another dump where there were old shards. At the first dump i barely put a dent in the surface with those sodas and the milk.
 thanks for the reply


----------



## Mainepontil (Apr 29, 2005)

You may be into something, but like CanadianBoy said keep digging. There may be an older layer down a few feet.

 General rule of thumb is "Screw cap..throw it back"

 Keep digging and posting your finds.  

 Joel


----------



## madman (Apr 30, 2005)

hey nice finds look for embossed stuff, theres some cool 1940s stuff out there !! also try digging deeper, the older 1900s may be below  i like those rawlieghs bottles specialy the cork top one, there common but i always save them!!!  also if you dig deeper and the age doesnt change you could   look for the older part of the dump    good luck mike


----------



## kastoo (Apr 30, 2005)

Not all screw cap is newer...there are Durkee bottles with screw tops dating turn of the century and while not valuable they will tell you something older is to be found close.


----------



## justarookie (Apr 30, 2005)

thaks everyone that toook the time to write something , i appreciate all the knowledge


----------



## Mainepontil (May 1, 2005)

Good point Kastoo.  

 There are also fruit jars in that category.

 Don't be throwing those back.


----------



## Hannahbelle (May 2, 2005)

I'm always finding Rawleighs bottles, I figure it must have been the absolute necessary item in all Canadian households!
 I actually found two recently with the labels fairly intact (they were face to face) one is "red colour" and the other is maple flavouring.  The labels are actually quite nice...


----------



## CanadianBoy (May 2, 2005)

i've found Rawleighs in Clear,Aqua and Amber,and I've heard of one in Apple Green.
 One of the reasons there are so many around is they were sold door to door,and the company did good ads.


----------



## Yooper14 (May 2, 2005)

I'm digging similar dump...there's good advice given already.  I would echo the opinion that if it's a big dump, you should move around.  I was in a dump from the 50s, and moved a bit.  Now I'm in a deeper spot which is producing milks, sodas, and nice inks from the 10s and 20s.  Most dumps were used for a number of years.  Dig deep, and dig test pits in different areas to find the old spots!!
 Yooper


----------

